# Massage Shop



## hoho2116 (Jun 10, 2013)

Massage Therapies: 
Massage is a sanctuary for mind and body renewal. It involves work on the deep muscles and tissues, and the use of specific acupressure points. Relaxing oils are often applied in combination with a variety of techniques that include deep finger pressure, rubbing, stroking. It solves your stiff neck, sore back, headache and intramuscular pain effectively.

Price list: 
Full body deep tissues massage 
Full body Relaxation massage 
$60 per hour

First booking price $50 per hour

Relaxing oil free

We offer many discounts for our dear. Please feel free to contact us for the discount information.

We are experienced masseurs that provide effective, efficient and effectual massage for your body to relax the sore muscles. It is convenient for our customers, we will arrange door to door massage service. If you have any question about our services please don't hesitate to contact us. You can send us email for more information and to take appointments.

E-mail: [email protected]


----------

